# Old-Fashioned Egg Salad



## Alex-Peter (Feb 17, 2013)

hello friends,

 Egg salads are wonderful everyday cuisine. Some are prepared especially for making sandwiches and some are more traditional salads, perfect as side dishes on a hot summer day, or as a one-dish meal. These amazing salads start with hard cooked eggs and we have a few recipes gathered here, plus tips on how to make hard cooked eggs come out right every time.


  Egg salads can be simple egg and dressing dishes or complex salads with chunks of delicious meats and the finest, freshest vegetables. These dishes can be created on minutes and ready to serve or to take on the go. This is a great dish for improvisation and using up ingredients in the pantry and crisper. Kids and adults alike love egg salad.


Featured Recipe Old Fashioned Egg Salad 

Ingredients : 

1 Head Iceberg Lettuce
6 Hard-Cooked Eggs, sliced
1 large Onion, thinly sliced
1 1/2 teaspoon Salt
1/4 teaspoon Pepper
Dash Paprika
1/4 cup Salad Oil
2 tablespoons Vinegar
1 teaspoon Worcestershire Sauce
1 tablespoon minced Parsley
1/4 cup grated Sharp Cheddar Cheese

 Preparation: 



  1. Tear iceberg lettuce into small pieces. 
  2. Place lettuce in salad bowl.
  3. Alternate layers of sliced hard-cooked egg, sliced onion, 
  4. In medium bowl, combine salt, pepper, paprika, salad oil, vinegar, Worcestershire sauce, parsley, and sharp cheddar cheese.
  5. Pour dressing over egg salad and toss lightly.

I hope that you like it this recipe


----------



## Sabriana (May 31, 2013)

I like a salad made with 5-6 hard boiled eggs cut in quarters, 2-3 boiled potatoes cubed, one sliced onion, black olives, and either olive oil, or mayo. Salt and pepper according to your taste. Mix everything in a bowl. Put it in the fridge (covered) or eat it on the spot. It stays good refrigerated for a couple of days.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2013)

I just make the standard. Mashed eggs, mayo, finely diced onion and celery. Mix, place on bread and eat. Or eat with out the bread like I do.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jun 2, 2013)

I enjoy Salad Nicoise --- hardboiled eggs (quartered), steamed green beans, fresh tomatoes, sliced boiled potatoes, sliced cucumber, olives, any other veggie that you like, cooked tuna or salmon and dressed with olive oil and lemon vinaigrette.  These ingredients are arranged on a large platter (very pretty) and dressing is drizzled over top. Delicious with a chunk of fresh French or Italian bread!


----------

